
Inside Stripe(2012) - ankitkumar98
https://www.fastcompany.com/1813087/inside-stripe-paypal-competitor-backed-paypal-founders-peter-thiel-elon-musk
======
ankitkumar98
This quote by Patrick stood out to me-

“Our target audience is the people making things on the web...And ultimately,
there are no websites that are not built by developers.”

